# Growling for no reason



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

My cat are becomeing scared then attacking each other for no reason. I have a momma cat and her two babies, boy and girl. And it happened twice already in a month that they just freak out and start attacking each other. Only twice all the other times they are fine. The first time i was in the other room and hear the noice and had to separte them for about an hour then they were fine. This time i was right in the room and all of the sudden my momma cat just started growling real loud and she was in between my bed and dresser hiding. no other cats around her. And i thought she was stuck on something so i went to help her and she wasnt stuck she had just backed herself into a corner. Then the other two started growling real loud just like her and my boy cat came over around me and the momma and she charged out and attacked him. Meanwhile my girl cat who was in the cage at the time was pacing back and fouth growling. Then i took the mom cat out of her hiding place and my boy cat ran up on her and she got out of my hands and took off and they chaced each other until i managed to get ahold of her and take her to another room. I dont know whats up with this. My momma cat just started growling out of no where and im about 99% sure no other cat was even around her at the time, i think my boy cat went around her only after she started growling. All their fur was standing up any everything. They are all close to seven year old and have lived together all their lives. My momma cat even used the bathroom in the corner. I think something freaked her out but i dont know what it was, if it wasnt another cat. But another odd thing is that normally when a cat gets like that they will attack you if you try to touch them and she didnt. she didnt even attack the dog when i took her in the other room and he ran up and was sniffing her like crazy.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's peculiar. The only thing I can think of is that perhaps they saw another animal outside, or is it possible you could have animals in the house that you're not aware of, such as a raccoon or squirrel in the attic, that they can smell?


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

I dont think i have any other animals in my house, and she wasnt by a window. Last time after about an hour they were all fine but it been a few hours and i have them in kennels and she is still growling alot, just looking around growling. Im gonna try covering it so she cant see anything and when i tried to take my boy cat out just now she started hissing at him and throwing a fit again which cause him too start doing it again to and he was calm. but she just stitting in the cage growling now. I dont know whats up with her. She one of my calm ones, the last time she was the first one to calm down, and now she just wont. I hope she does soon though.


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

I left her in a kennel all night just so i knew she'd be safe, and she acting very unsure this morning and still seems the hate the other cats. But when she growls at them i can go up and pet her and doesnt attack me or anything. She never acted this way before.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The thing that jumps out to me is that you say:
_"*I have a momma cat and her two babies, boy and girl. "*_

This is a natural protective instinct for a momacat. They become _very protective_ of their kittens. She should be kept _away_ from the other cats with her kittens in _another _room until they are weaned and doing well on their own. When they are around 12 wks. old, you should have momacat spayed so she doesn't come into heat and get pregnant again. She may already be coming into heat as some "queens" do so even when kitties are 4-5 mos. old, so keep her away from any whole male cats.


----------



## Magicats (Apr 21, 2011)

nekitty

Honestly I think your mother cat is sick. Her children are reacting to it. I find my cats to not like it when another one is sick to the point where they avoid each other or even recoil. Momcats are also famous for turning on sick children, it's instinct to expel them from her care or presence. One of her children could be unwell. But I think it's your mother cat, you should probably take her to the vet if you can.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

catloverami said:


> The thing that jumps out to me is that you say:
> _"*I have a momma cat and her two babies, boy and girl. "*_
> 
> This is a natural protective instinct for a momacat. They become _very protective_ of their kittens. She should be kept _away_ from the other cats with her kittens in _another _room until they are weaned and doing well on their own. When they are around 12 wks. old, you should have momacat spayed so she doesn't come into heat and get pregnant again. She may already be coming into heat as some "queens" do so even when kitties are 4-5 mos. old, so keep her away from any whole male cats.


Only problem with this is they said all the cats are close to 7 years old.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Only problem with this is they said all the cats are close to 7 years old.


Oh.....I missed that part! Well, maybe ill or other cats outside upsetting her? Who knows?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Are all these cats spayed and neutered? If not, that's where you should start. If they are fixed, it's possible some scent outside of "tom cat spray" that's upsetting her. This can happen this time of year as more windows are opened to let in the fresh air.


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

Ya sorry i say babies, that just how i talkl. I still call my 14 year old dog a puppy lol. Yes they are all spayed/neutered. They just attacked each other again a few minutes ago. And i havent had the windows open. The first time they did it i dont think anything was happeneing but the last two times we have had alot of bad weather here, alot of lightning and stuff i dont know it that could make them on edge with all the electricity in the air. But i dont think it was storming or anything the first time. The time in between these fights they are fine, they sleep next to each other they groom each other and everything. I wasnt in the room this time i just heard it and seperated them. I dont want one of them hurting each other one of these times, i might have to seperate the house, but i hate to when they get along the rest of the time.


----------

